

Recover MySQL root password - berksi
http://newexception.com/recover-mysql-root-password

======
jnky
I hate it when I google how to recover some password only to find hints on how
to reset it.

Yes I know that not all passwords can be recovered because of hashing etc, but
please don't talk about recovering when all this really does is reset the
password.

~~~
berksi
yep, that's true. But this way, at least you can find the hash and then if
lucky, find out the real password.

------
wiml
So ... this is just a paraphrase of the MySQL documentation on resetting the
root password? Why is it here?

------
Joyfield
Changing is not recovering.

